# Proof of address when sharing accommodation (TFN, Medicare, Driving license)



## anita82 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hello,

I'll arrive in Melbourne at the end of October having 176 state sponsored visa. Initially I'm planning to stay at a hostel for a week and after that to look for a shared accommodation for the next 6 months at least.

The questions are - can I apply for TFN and Medicare while still at the hostel? 
I also read that a proof of address is required for signing for driving exams, in my case I'll share accommodation so what kind of proof I can present that will satisfy them?


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2012)

When you open a bank account ask them for a printout of your statement with the address on it. That's what we used.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Yes you can, fr proof just show them the payment receipt for the hostel. This is normal, works every-time and the moment you have your own place, just show them the lease deed and they will be change the address for you and make sure you change the address once you move.


----------



## anita82 (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks a lot for the feedback!
I'll use the hostel invoice at first place and after that will get a bank statement with the address of the shared accommodation, hopefully there won't be any problems in the different institutions


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

For TFN, you can apply online. However, once you have a permanent address, make sure that you update ATO as that is the address they will use to communicate with you and it is important that your address is up to date when it comes to the end of financial year and you need to do your tax returns.

With Medicare, once you have a permanent address, you can actually update your address online without needing to visit a Medicare Office again.

For your driving license, they require a few documents as proof of address, so it is oftentimes better to wait until you have a permanent address and have started receiving things like gas bills, etc which you can use as proof of address.

I actually did not need to show any proof of address for TFN or Medicare.


----------

